# Other > Fun and games >  Either or

## Samantha340

Anyone up for this question.  If you had to choose, which one would it be?

Mountains or sea?

----------


## Paula

Sea

Antique or new?

----------


## Angie

Antique

Autumn or Spring

----------


## Suzi

Spring

Hot or cold?

----------


## purplefan

Hot

Wet or dry?

----------


## S deleted

dry 

cat or dog?

----------


## lawny

cat

day or night?

----------


## S deleted

night

bbc or itv?

----------


## purplefan

Neither. 

Red or white wine.

----------


## Angie

Neither

tropical fish or cold water fish

----------


## rose

Cold.

Summer or winter?

----------


## Angie

Winter

Gas cooker or Electric cooker

----------


## Samantha340

Gas

Shower or Bath

----------


## S deleted

Bath

fact or fiction?

----------


## rose

Fiction

activity holiday or beach holiday

----------


## purplefan

Beach holiday everytime.

New Queen or Old Queen? I mean the group.

----------


## S deleted

Old Queen

truth or dare? lol

----------


## magie06

Cold water fish.

weekend or week days?

----------


## Paula

Weekdays

Meat or vege?

----------


## Angie

Veg

computer or laptop

----------


## S deleted

Laptop

Breakfast or supper

----------


## Angie

Neither

proper book or kindle

----------


## S deleted

proper book

heels or flats

----------


## Angie

Flats

dvd at home or go to the cinema

----------


## purplefan

DVD at home. 

Carpet or laminate?

----------


## Paula

Carpet but laminate wherever the dogs go

Bright or neutrals?

----------


## S deleted

Bright 

Sunday Roast or takeaway?

----------


## Angie

Both

pub or restaraunt

----------


## rose

Both!
Book or film?

----------


## magie06

Book

winter or spring?

----------


## purplefan

winter

shoes or Trainers?

----------


## Samantha340

Trainers


concert or theatre?

----------


## Angie

Theatre

Tablecloth or no tablecloth

----------


## S deleted

no tablecloth

sofa or armchair?

----------


## Angie

Sofa

still water or sparkling water

----------


## rose

Still.
Dress up or dress down

----------


## S deleted

dress down.

chocolate or cheese?

----------


## rose

Chocolate!

Big dog or little dog?

----------


## S deleted

Big dog.

Kethup or Mayo?

----------


## purplefan

Ketchup.

Ketchup or Brown sauce?

----------


## Angie

Depends on what I am eating

Boiled or mashed potatoes

----------


## magie06

Boiled. There's less butter in them.

Staycation or vacation? (Stay at home or go away)

----------


## S deleted

Vacation  I spend to much time locked away at home

Cereal or full English

----------


## Angie

Neither

long or short hair

----------


## purplefan

short. (not for the lack of trying)

bath or shower?

----------


## S deleted

bath

Lemon meringue or black forest gateau?

----------


## Paula

Lemon meringue 
Dyed or grey hair?

----------


## S deleted

Ahem I do not dye my hair, I have natural silver highlights 

Bon Jovi or Van Halen?

----------

Paula (28-04-15)

----------


## Angie

Both

blinds or nets

----------


## S deleted

Blinds 

gloss or matt

----------


## purplefan

Matt. for walls gloss for doors. 

wallpaper or paint?

----------


## S deleted

Paint, less messy and fiddly

Public transport or walking?

----------


## Suzi

Walking 

fizzy or still?

----------


## purplefan

fizzy.

Hard or soft boiled.

----------


## S deleted

Soft boiled with soldiers.

patio on lawn

----------


## Angie

Both

real or silk flowers

----------


## S deleted

silk cos they never die

Bacon or sausage?

----------


## magie06

Bacon is lower in calories, so bacon.

Staycation or vacation?

----------


## purplefan

Staycation.

Google chrome or firefox?

----------


## Angie

Firefox

Windows 7 or 8

----------


## purplefan

windows 7 but still miss xp.

EastEnders or corrie?

----------


## magie06

Corrie

Public transport or private?

----------


## S deleted

private, oh the freedom.

Tv or Radio?

----------


## Angie

Tv

curtain tie backs or no tie backs

----------


## purplefan

Not tie back.

Skirt or jeans.

----------


## S deleted

Jeans!

Pints or shorts?

----------


## magie06

Neither.

High heals or flats?

----------


## Angie

Flats

white or red wine

----------


## purplefan

Both but red.

French knickers or big comfy pants? ( sorry was watching Bridget Jones)

----------


## S deleted

BIG COMFY PANTS!!!

fruit juice or smoothie?

----------


## Suzi

juice

Italian or Indian?

----------


## Samantha340

Italian

Chocolate or vanilla ice cream?

----------


## purplefan

chocolate 

Daily mail or sun

----------


## S deleted

Sun for the sport.

Cash or card?

----------


## magie06

Cash 

threadmill or walking in the country?

----------


## Angie

Walking in the country

Real scented candles or the battery powered scented candles

----------


## S deleted

real candles

Mobile phone or landline?

----------


## purplefan

Mobile. 
Mug or cup?

----------


## Angie

Mug

Train or Coach

----------


## S deleted

Coach

Beatles or Rolling Stones?

----------


## purplefan

Stones.
Dark or light chocolate?

----------


## Paula

Dark

Beach holiday or activity holiday?

----------


## magie06

Beach. Always.

Sweet or savoury?

----------


## Angie

Savoury

real xmas tree or fake xmas tree

----------


## Paula

I would love real, but Polo wee's on them, so it's fake

White or black?

----------


## S deleted

Black

salt and vinegar or cheese and onion

----------


## Angie

If that is crisps neither

cheese salad sandwich or ham salad sandwich

----------


## S deleted

can  have both? I'm starving, lol

Amazon or Ebay

----------


## Angie

Neither if can help it and yes you can have both lol 

Home made Yorkshire puddings or shop bought

----------


## magie06

Home-made every time. 

Hospital or home birth?

----------


## purplefan

I was a test tube baby. My star sign is pyrex.

Hospital definitely. 

Pork or beef for sunday dinner?

----------


## magie06

Beef, rare please.

Still water or sparkling?

----------


## S deleted

still

stroll in the shade or sunbathe on the beach

----------


## purplefan

walk on the beach not sunbathe. 

Star wars or star trek?

----------


## purplefan

Star trek.

Monty python or Two Ronnies?

----------


## S deleted

Pythons

History or Geography?

----------


## Angie

Both

English or Maths

----------


## purplefan

English.
I am a realy god speler of England!

Shampoo or shower gel? Or washing hair.

----------


## Suzi

Shampoo

Whisky or Gin?

----------


## magie06

Oh yech. Neither 

Wind or rain?

----------


## S deleted

Wind

Outdoor drying or tumble dryer?

----------


## Angie

Outdoor drying apart from towels, always the dryer for towels

Fence or Hedge

----------


## S deleted

fence doesn't need trimming.

Amazon Prime or Netflix

----------


## Suzi

Neither - plex  :O: 

Fountain pen or biro?

----------


## purplefan

Biro.

Flying or ship?

----------


## selena

Flying, I'm afraid of water and can say that barely swim in case of emergency.

France or Italy?

----------


## Suzi

Italy...
Comedy or Action?

----------


## Paula

Comedy

Matt Le Blanc or David Schimmer?

----------


## magie06

Matt le Blanc. 

Low fat or full fat milk?

----------


## S deleted

Full fat

Washing up bowl or dish washer

----------


## Paula

Dishwasher

Art Deco or art nouveau?

----------


## S deleted

Art Deco

Grapefruit or Watermelon?

----------


## Angie

Watermelon

Apple crumble or apple pie

----------


## Suzi

crumble!

custard or cream?

----------


## Angie

Custard

Full English or cereal and toast

----------


## magie06

Full English. 

Pepper or salt?

----------


## Suzi

Pepper!

Sharks or snakes?

----------


## purplefan

Sharks. (awesome) when i was a little lad i always wanted to be shark. My dad worked next to a fishmongers and i saw all the teeth.


chocolate or vanilla?

----------


## Suzi

chocolate!

Duvet or blankets?

----------


## Amaya

Duvet. (and a blanket actually because I'm in an attic with single glazing and old windows with gaps around them.. but hey at least it's not winter anymore!)

Being able to be a mermaid/merman at will and explore the depths of the ocean.. or being able to fly at will?

----------


## Paula

Mermaid (love water, scared of flying)

Monet or Picasso?

----------

Amaya (12-05-15)

----------


## Angie

Both

Lemon merangue pie or Strawberry cheesecake

----------


## magie06

Lemon meringue please

Sky or freeview?

----------


## Angie

Freeview (can see a lot of the sky channels on Youtube etc )

Documentary or Fiction

----------


## S deleted

both 

Boy or Girl?

----------


## Angie

Both

Long or short hair

----------


## magie06

Medium

bowling or cinema?

----------


## Angie

Cinema

Mcdonalds or Burger King

----------


## purplefan

Burger king.

Adidas or Nike?

----------


## magie06

Neither. Reebok

Meat or vegetarian?

----------


## purplefan

MEAT :Panda: 


One or two spoons of sugar?

----------


## Angie

2 Spoons

Train or Coach

----------


## magie06

Train

City or countryside?

----------


## Angie

Both

Cottage or house

----------


## purplefan

Cottage.

Cottage pie or shepherds pie?

----------


## S deleted

either, both, I'm easy

LP or CD?

----------


## magie06

CD.

Cake or biscuits?

----------


## Angie

Neither

Sweet or Savoury

----------


## Paula

Sweet

Oak or mahogany?

----------


## Angie

Like both but Oak that bit more


Breakfast bar or table and chairs in the kitchen

----------


## magie06

Table and chairs. 

3D or 2D at the cinema?

----------


## purplefan

2D.  but with 4k Ultra HD.

Do you say chips or french fries?

----------


## Angie

Chips

Writing a letter or sending an Email

----------

purplefan (11-05-15)

----------


## Paula

Email

Cream or custard?

----------


## magie06

Cream

Vacuum cleaner or sweeping brush?

----------


## purplefan

neither  :(blush):  

CDs or Downloads?

----------


## selena

More downloads.

Madonna or Elton John?

----------


## S deleted

Elton John (far more talented)

MJ or Prince?

----------


## purplefan

That's a tough one stella. Both have had their hits and are Great artists. 

Id have to say Michael at a push for his work in The Jackson's as well as his later solo works. Billy Jean will always be a favorite. 

Oven or fried chips.

----------


## Angie

Fried chips

Indian take away or Chinese take away

----------


## magie06

Chinese. 

Mars bar or snickers?

----------


## S deleted

snickers

love or hate

----------


## Paula

Always love

Shabby chic or minimalist?

----------


## S deleted

shabby chic

Facebook or Twitter?

----------


## purplefan

Twitter( Ihave 3 followers. two insurance companies and a funeral directors)

Genesis or Yes?

----------


## S deleted

genesis

mental health or physical health

----------


## Amaya

I think nine times out of ten they aren't something you can so easily separate. If I could swap an emotional hurt for a simple bone break that would heal I would totally take the mental over the physical health. But I'd probably rather have a low day than bowel cancer.

Dawn or sunset?

----------


## S deleted

Dawn

Recycle or reuse?

----------


## magie06

Recycle

Gold or silver?

----------


## S deleted

Gold

Painting or pottery

----------


## Angie

Painting as I love Art, though I see pottery as very artistic aswell so love it, just cant do it

Digital Art or Painted Art

----------


## S deleted

painted art

Digital clock or analogue?

----------


## purplefan

So I went to buy a watch, and the man in the shop said "Analogue." I said "No, just a watch." 

Analogue. 

Home made soup or tin soup?

----------


## Paula

Neither - yuck

TV or book?

----------


## Angie

Both

Bath or Shower

----------


## Mira

both but bath wins.

Summer or winter?

----------


## S deleted

Winter cos I can hide away and I don't get moaned at to get out and about cos everyone else is doing the same

Motorway or A roads

----------


## Angie

A roads

Coal Fire or Gas/Electric Fire

----------


## purplefan

Central heating.

Deep pan of thin crust pizza?

----------


## Angie

Thin Crust

Battered or Breaded Fish

----------


## S deleted

breaded

bees or wasps?

----------


## magie06

Bees.

Home made sweaters or shop bought?

----------


## purplefan

Home made of course.

Peas or mushy peas?

----------


## Suzi

Peas

Wellies or barefoot in the rain?

----------


## S deleted

I've been out barefoot today.

shoes or trainers

----------


## magie06

Shoes

do you vote?

----------


## purplefan

Yes.
Do you snore?

----------


## Angie

No idea since I fall asleep after Jay and can't hear myself 

Biro or Fountain Pen

----------


## purplefan

Crayon  :(rofl):  They don't allow sharp objects in here. 

Cereal or toast?

----------


## Angie

Cereal

Village or City life

----------


## purplefan

Village Definitely. 

Bargain Hunt or Dickinson's real deal?

----------


## Paula

Bargain Hunt

BBC or ITV?

----------

purplefan (19-05-15)

----------


## Angie

Either

Morse or Lewis

----------


## S deleted

Morse

chinese or indian

----------


## Angie

Indian

Spicy or Mild

----------


## Mira

Mild 100%

Snooker or pool

----------


## S deleted

pool

sci fi or rom com

----------


## purplefan

sci fi.

Books or kindle?

----------


## Angie

Books

Fact or Fiction

----------


## magie06

Fiction 

orange juice or apple juice?

----------


## Angie

Orange juice (smooth)

Digital Watch or Analogue Watch

----------


## Samantha340

neither, mobile phone, therefore digital

drama or comedy?

----------


## Angie

Drama mostly, but some Comedy

CSI Miami or Vegas or New York ?

----------


## purplefan

None. Never saw a single episode of any of them. 

Bacon sandwich or sausage sandwich.

----------


## Angie

Sausage Sandwich with Brown Sauce

Pub meal or Restaurant meal

----------


## S deleted

Pub Grub

Eat out or takeaway?

----------


## purplefan

Takeaway. 
Music or Telly in the afternoon?

----------


## magie06

Telly. 

Pop music or classics?

----------


## S deleted

Both but I suppose Pop if I had to pick.

S Club 7 or Steps? roflmao

----------


## purplefan

S club of course. 

Spice girls or Girls aloud?

----------


## Angie

Girls Aloud

Rock or Pop

----------


## S deleted

Both again, but edge toward rock I guess

team sports or individual?

----------


## Angie

Depending on the sport both

Tennis or Badminton

----------


## Paula

Tennis

Haagen daas or Ben & jerrys?

----------


## magie06

Ben & Gerry s.  More flavours.

In relation to candles - smelly or plain?

----------


## Paula

Smelly - greyhounds stink

Photos on the wall or pictures?

----------


## S deleted

Photos

hair - towel dry or blow dry?

----------


## Suzi

At a push towel dry... 

Gin with tonic or neat?

----------


## purplefan

Tonic no gin.

Cheese or grilled cheese on Toast?

----------

Suzi (20-05-15)

----------


## magie06

Neither thanks. I'm lactose intolerant. 

Mobile phone or landline?

----------


## Angie

Either depending on who am calling

Fireplace or no fireplace

----------


## S deleted

Fireplace. 

Top 40 or golden oldies

----------


## magie06

Golden oldies, please.

Brown or white bread/pasta?

----------


## S deleted

WHITE

shower or bath

----------


## Samantha340

shower.

Day or Night?

----------


## purplefan

Night.

Full fat or diet?

----------


## magie06

Diet I'm afraid. 

Eurovision or film

----------


## Suzi

Eurovision

classical or pop?

----------


## S deleted

pop - cheesier the better.

semi skimmed or whole milk?

----------


## Suzi

semi skimmed

salt and vinegar or bbq?

----------


## magie06

Salt and vinegar 

Nike or high street own brand?

----------


## purplefan

Nike. Just do it.

sun or ski?

----------


## S deleted

ski

C&W or R&B?

----------


## purplefan

R&B so sad that B.B.king passed away. 

Brown or white bread?

----------


## Paula

Brown (granary)

Captain America or Thor?

----------


## S deleted

Thor (only because Chris Hemsworth has the most gorgeous eyes)

Batman or Superman (careful how you answer this one or we may fall out, lol)

----------


## magie06

Batman, because he had all the cool gadgets, and of course Robin. 

Mop and bucket or on hands and knees like the olden days?

----------


## purplefan

Hands and knees. Lot to be said about the old ways. 

sky or virgin?

----------


## magie06

Upc. (Gives the same type of service here) 

Therapy or medications?

----------


## Paula

Both

Flowers or lawn?

----------


## Samantha340

Flowers

Friends or Family?

----------


## magie06

Friends

Shoes or trainers?

----------


## purplefan

shoes. 

Ready salted or cheese and onion?

----------


## magie06

Ready salted. 

In your sitting room, clock or watch?

----------


## purplefan

clock.

Toast or biscuit with cup of tea at night?

----------


## Suzi

biscuit!

white or red?

----------


## purplefan

Purple of course  :(giggle):  

France or spain?

----------


## magie06

Spain. 

Clip on earings or pierced ears?

----------


## magie06

Pierced ears, because thats what Aisling wanted for her holy communion.  

Shopping centre or high street shopping?

----------


## selena

Shopping centre.

London or Birmingham?

----------


## Samantha340

London

Twitter or Facebook?

----------


## magie06

Facebook.

If you had the choice, president or monarchy?

----------


## selena

I doubt, but more inclined to monarchy.

dark or light eyes ( about an eventual boyfriend/girlfriend)?

----------


## Angie

either

blonde or black hair

----------


## selena

Black or at least dark (about him)

Dubai or Los Angeles?

----------


## Angie

Neither

City living or Country living

----------


## magie06

City living

steak medium or rare

----------


## selena

Medium, without a red trace of bloody drops.

Madonna or Kylie Minogue?

----------


## Angie

Neither has to be well done 

Oven chips or fried chips

----------


## magie06

Kylie, has a longer shelf life. 

Oven chips.

Lap top or pc?

----------


## Angie

Laptop

Ship or Plane

----------


## magie06

Plane

While out drinking - a bottle or a glass

----------


## Paula

Bottle - I don't trust pub dishwashers

Swimming pool or sea?

----------


## Angie

Sea

Spain or Yugoslavia

----------


## magie06

Spain. 

Tent or caravan?

----------


## Angie

Caravan 

Shower or Bath

----------


## S deleted

Bath 

chocolate or fruit?

----------


## rose

chocolate, obviously  :O: 

film or boxset?

----------


## magie06

Film

Rain or snow (the kind of stuff we get, thats all mushy, and dirty, and wet)

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Snow!

French or Saunders?

----------


## Angie

Neither

Eastenders or Coronation Street

----------


## magie06

Coronation Street. 
Book or film.

----------


## purplefan

Film.
Car or public transport?

----------


## S deleted

car.

England or Canada? (excited about ladies world cup match at the weekend)

----------


## magie06

England

cake or biscuits?

----------


## S deleted

Cake.

Aldi or Lidl?

----------


## purplefan

Lidl (although i dont use them) they seem more like a famine relief center than a supermarket.  

CD or sportifly

----------


## selena

CD

Vanilla or chocolate ice cream?

----------


## magie06

Chocolate

Modern or art decor?

----------


## selena

art decor

snow storm or sun hit?

----------


## Suzi

snow storm  :O: 

ice cream or tiramissu?

----------


## selena

tiramissu

mountains or sea?

----------


## purplefan

sea.

orange or apple?

----------


## Angie

Apple aslong as its in a crumble

Raspberries or Strawberries

----------


## selena

Strawberries, I die for them!

Fish or meat?

----------


## purplefan

meat.

Vodka or WKD?

----------


## selena

Neither.

France or Belgium?

----------


## Samantha340

France

Autumn or Spring

----------


## selena

Autumn

Canada or US?

----------


## S deleted

Canada. I wanted to go with my mum a few years ago but it didn't happen due to her health

Breakfast or supper?

----------


## Angie

Neither

Tent or Caravan

----------


## magie06

Tent

plain water or robinson's

----------


## Paula

Plain (oooo Wimbledon's nearly here  :):  :): )

ROses or lilies?

----------


## Suzi

Both - but I have to cut the stamens out of lilies as I'm allergic... but I love them so much!

Flat pack or ready made? (Can you tell what we're doing today?!)

----------


## magie06

I love flat pack. Its like a big jigsaw. 

During the summer nights, sheets or duvet.

----------


## purplefan

Neither I just lay on top of the bed. 

Do you sue the stairs or a lift?

----------


## Paula

Have to use the lift but I'm pretty good with stairs now with my crutches

Art nouveau or Art Deco?

----------


## purplefan

Youve been watching bargian hunt  :(rofl): 
Art deco. 

Apple or Android?

----------


## Paula

Yes I have lol

Apple

Wasps or mice  :O:

----------


## Angie

Mice

Handmade gifts or Mass produced

----------


## selena

Both

modern novel or historical?

----------


## Angie

Historical sort of

Action film or Western

----------


## selena

probably action

Drama or thriller?

----------


## Angie

Both

Sunset or Sunrise

----------


## selena

both

Cat or dog?

----------


## Angie

Both

Homemade or oven chips

----------


## S deleted

homemade, but i'd prefer a jacket spud over both.

sweet or savoury?

----------


## magie06

Sweet

In a car - automatic or manual

----------


## Angie

Manual 

Radio or CD playing while driving

----------


## Suzi

CD so I can warble along  :O:  

 Popadoms or Naan?

----------


## purplefan

Naan. 
curry or pizza?

----------


## S deleted

All of the above, I'm starving, lol

Pork or Chicken?

----------


## Paula

Pork - sausages, bacon, pulled, I could carry on for a while

Matthew Mcconaghey or Woody Harrelson?

----------


## purplefan

Woody harrleson.
BBC or ITV news.

----------


## magie06

BBC,  

summer or winter?

----------


## selena

winter

Transylvania or Budapest?

----------


## purplefan

Budapest.

Margarine or butter?

----------


## Paula

Butter

Tennis or cricket?

----------


## Justin Tolerable

> Butter
> 
> Tennis or cricket?


Crennis.

Gravy or raspberry jus?

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Gravy.

Cadbury or Galaxy chocolate?

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Jabba the Hutt or Han Solo?

----------


## purplefan

Captain janeway. 
Crossword or sudko?

----------


## S deleted

Sudoku

Chips or mash?

----------


## purplefan

Chips.

Sky or BT?

----------


## S deleted

BT 

Apple pie or rhubarb?

----------


## selena

apple

vanilla ice cream or strawberry one?

----------


## S deleted

vanilla

sweet or savoury?

----------


## purplefan

Savoury.

Recliner or normal sofa?

----------


## Paula

Normal with footstool. I have to elevate my leg most of the time so it means I'm not restricted to one chair

----------


## magie06

Kids party at home or 'outside' the home?

----------


## S deleted

outside, less mess in the house.


Cat or dog?

----------


## selena

cat

cat or parrot?

----------


## S deleted

Parrot cos I'm allergic to cats.

boys or girls?

----------


## Paula

Girls for my kids, boys for partners  :O:

----------


## purplefan

> Girls for my kids, boys for partners


you forgot to add an either or other paula

----------


## Paula

> you forgot to add an either or other paula


Oops, sorry  :(blush): 

Romantic fiction or horror?

----------


## selena

Horror, but I prefer mixed.

Horror or fantasy fiction?

----------


## S deleted

oooo, I like a bit of both


David Beckham or Johnny Wilkinson

----------


## selena

David definitely.

David Beckham or Colin Farell?

----------


## magie06

Colin Farrell. Please! 

Nettle sting or wasp sting?

----------


## S deleted

What kind of sadistic option is that, lol

Nettle sting.

xbox or playstation

----------


## magie06

I got both today. I think the nettles were worse.

Don't have either of them, but I think xbox.

Computer or laptop?

----------


## selena

laptop

laptop or android?

----------


## purplefan

Pc.

Slippers or socks?

----------


## Angie

Neither

Toe post sandles or non toe post sandles

----------


## S deleted

non toe post

Kate Winslett of Scarlett Johansson?

----------


## selena

Kate, Scarlett seems to me so artificial.

Nicole Kidman or Kate Winslett?

----------


## QPRFan

Kate Winslet

Fish Fingers or Fishcakes

----------


## magie06

Fish fingers. 

School and all the rushing around
or
holidays with nothing to do?

----------


## Angie

Neither as Caitlin doesnt have school holidays as we home educate

long or short hair

----------


## selena

short

blond or red hair colour ( to  dye)

----------


## Angie

Red, (though mine is purple right now)

Straight or wavy/curly hair

----------


## S deleted

Straight

Six pack or beer belly lol

----------


## Paula

Beer belly - I couldn't compete with a six pack  :O: 

Pointless or Flog It?

----------


## S deleted

Pointless!!! Flog it sucks

Starter or dessert

----------


## magie06

Dessert always for me.

Steak  or fish?

----------


## selena

Steak.

Ham or cheese?

----------


## S deleted

BOTH!!! between 2 slices of bread with lashing of mayo yummy yummy

Beer Garden or Garden Party

----------


## purplefan

Garden party.
Rock or pop?

----------


## Paula

Pop

Original countdown or 8 out of 10 cats version?

----------


## Zeppelin

8 out of 10 cats version, original is so dull!

petrol or diesel?

----------


## magie06

Petrol

Vodka or rum?

----------


## S deleted

rum, vodka is evil.


mixers or straight?

----------


## Angie

Depends on the drink, rum with coke but whisky would be neat

Blankets or Duvet

----------


## Paula

Duvet

Breakfast or not?

----------


## purplefan

Breakfast.
Blur or oasis?

----------


## depressed_guy

Blur

cats or dogs?

----------


## S deleted

dogs

Holby City or Casualty

----------


## purplefan

Neither i hate them both. I like Angels.
But if i had to chose one. casualty. 

X factor or the voice?

----------


## Paula

The voice

Friends or family?

----------


## S deleted

I don't really have any close family around so I guess I should say friends. Still love my family with all my heart tho.


Thunder or lightening

----------


## Suzi

Both! 

Cheese and pickle or cheese and mayo?

----------


## S deleted

cheese and pickle 


day or night?

----------


## selena

night

green tea or coffee?

----------


## magie06

Neither, 

Rugby or football?

----------


## Paula

Neither

Shoes or boots?

----------


## purplefan

shoes. 

Soap or a shower gel?

----------


## purplefan

Jam or marmalade?

----------


## Suzi

Marmite! 

Sweetheart cabbage or savoy?

----------


## purplefan

> Marmite! 
> 
> Sweetheart cabbage or savoy?


Definitely wont be kissing you  :(rofl):  Ewwww marmite!!!!

----------


## Suzi

Aww! Poor me.....

----------


## magie06

The Apprentice or The Great British Bake Off?

----------


## S deleted

neither, I'd rather listen to the radio

chinese or indian?

----------


## selena

indian.

indian or persian?

----------


## purplefan

Indian or Persian what, carpets?

----------


## selena

yes, exactly.

----------


## purplefan

Indian then LOL. 

Strawberry or chocolate ice cream?

----------


## selena

strawberry, I'm loving it!

Strawberry or blueberry?

----------


## S deleted

blueberry

front garden or rear garden. And NO for those who have a dirty mind

----------


## magie06

Front. 

Not sure if this has been covered before, but here it goes: 
Red or white wine?

----------


## Samantha340

White

Moon or Sun

----------


## S deleted

Moon

DC Comics or Marvel?

----------


## Samantha340

Nemi  :O:

----------

